# Showtime Anytime available on Roku



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

And DIRECTV is on board. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for posting.

Full Press Release: http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20140218006694/en/SHOWTIME-ANYTIME%C2%AE-Roku%C2%AE-Players

Roku Blog: http://blog.roku.com/blog/2014/02/18/showtime-anytime-launches-on-roku/

Engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2014/02/18/showtime-anytime-roku/


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Just added it to my Roku device. Makes a nice addition to HBO GO.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

So, now I know that Showtime Anytime is limited to 5 active devices at a time across mobile and Roku devices. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Of course Dish isn't a provider.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Comcast XFINITY is the only current provider who supports Showtime Anytime on every device (PC, Mac, iOS, Android, Xbox 360, Kindle Fire) except the Roku & Fire TV, the same as they are with HBO GO on Roku.

Current list of supported providers *(21)* who allow authentication with Roku:

AT&T U-verse, Blue Ridge Communications, Bright House Networks, CenturyLink Prism, Charter, Comporium Communications, Cox, Eatel Video, DIRECTV, Fidelity, Frankfort Plant Board, GCI, Google Fiber, Grande Communications, Metronet, Massillon Cable TV (MCTV), Mediacom, Optimum, RCN, Time Warner Cable and Verizon FiOS


----------

